# Problème d'affichage Google sur Mac



## Paulo619 (31 Août 2014)

Bonjour
Alors voila depuis peu j'ai l'impression que mon google a changé or je n'ai fait aucunes mises a jour
la page d'accueil ne me parait pas remplie sur les côtés et quand je me rend sur google images :
les images sont écartées les unes des autres , la page d'image laisse une épaisse bande blanche sur le côté droit, et quand je clique sur les images cela me dirige directement sur le site web où elles sont répertoriées, or avant j'avais l'image en miniature et on me demandait si je voulais agrandir l'image ect..
J'ai un autre mac à la maison (macbook air) et "ce" google est différent , il est "normal" pour moi
Je suis sur macbook pro !

Je vous demande donc de l'aide pour revenir à mon ancien google et régler mon problème , merci d'avance !


----------



## bompi (31 Août 2014)

C'est quoi, un "google" ?


----------



## puce1 (31 Août 2014)

Bonjour, 
Alors de mon côté, Safari 5.1.10 (snow leopard 10.6.8) m'affiche depuis 2 jours,
Google avec le bandeau noir et le menu à gauche  enfin bon, comment retrouver
le nouvel interface Google ??? Je n'ai pas effectué de mise à jour ni rien de spécial.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------

Précision : Firefox affiche bien le 'bon Google' ! Peut-être avez-vous une explication, solution ?...
à part opter pour Firefox.. Safari étant rapide, sur Snow


----------



## Paulo619 (31 Août 2014)

puce1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Alors de mon côté, Safari 5.1.10 (snow leopard 10.6.8) m'affiche depuis 2 jours,
> Google avec le bandeau noir et le menu à gauche  enfin bon, comment retrouver
> le nouvel interface Google ??? Je n'ai pas effectué de mise à jour ni rien de spécial.
> ...



voilà j'ai exactement cette interface de google et je veux la changer ..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

je parle de l'interface et de l'affichage général du moteur de recherche google (sur macbook)


----------



## puce1 (31 Août 2014)

Ah ! c'est le même problème... C'est revenu à l'ancien interface depuis quand pour
vous, sur MacBook ? Avez-vous essayer avec un autre navigateur ?


----------



## Paulo619 (31 Août 2014)

le problème est arrivé très récemment ! y'a meme pas 5 jours.. Comment faire pour revenir au "google" d'avant ?


----------



## puce1 (31 Août 2014)

C'est bizarre... Je n'ai pas trouvé la solution, je cherche..


----------



## pascalformac (31 Août 2014)

merci de poster des captures de quoi vous parlez

maintenant ne pas oublier que google  parfois teste des interfaces et tous les serveurs ne  les ont pas


----------



## Paulo619 (31 Août 2014)

je vais faire des captures d'écran de l'interface


----------



## puce1 (31 Août 2014)

Comment poster une capture ?


----------



## Paulo619 (31 Août 2014)

je suis en train de chercher j'en ai aucune idée , décidément nous avons affaire à beaucoup de problèmes !


----------



## puce1 (31 Août 2014)

http://dl.free.fr/j2MBWxFw3

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h33 ----------

http://dl.free.fr/mqaUufoYY

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h35 ----------

Paulo, après capture d'écran, aller là http://dl.free.fr/


----------



## Paulo619 (31 Août 2014)

Capture d&#8217;écran 2014-08-31 à 22.15.24.png - 69 KB

Capture d&#8217;écran 2014-08-31 à 22.16.13.png - 165 KB

voila mes captures d'écran de mon interface google, quelqu'un peut il nous venir en aide ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------

j'ai oublié la capture la plus importante : 
Capture d&#8217;écran 2014-08-31 à 22.15.47.png - 204 KB

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h47 ----------




bompi a dit:


> C'est quoi, un "google" ?





puce1 a dit:


> http://dl.free.fr/j2MBWxFw3
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h33 ----------
> 
> ...



voilà l'interface que j'ai est celle du premier lien et celle que j'aimerai retrouver est celle du 2e lien !


----------



## puce1 (31 Août 2014)

Hé NON ! pas d'explication.. à part l'éventualité du test !
La nuit porte conseil


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2014)

en passant
l'explication a été donnée ( par google)
pour pousser les utilisateurs d'anciennes versions de navigateurs à utiliser des navigateurs à jour (pour lesquels google code ses changements) google leur a remis le google 2013

il aurait été judicieux de la part de Google d'ajouter un bandeau explicatif
-
solutions
*Avoir des navigateurs 2014

*"simuler"  un navigateur à jour
(en changeant le user agent par exemple)


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2014)

L'ancienne page de Google, c'est celle-ci... https://www.google.com/?noj=1 ...mais maintenant Google impose de passer par celle-là... https://www.google.fr ...que nous avons normalement tous.


----------



## Paulo619 (5 Septembre 2014)

comment on simule un navigateur à jour? Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je comprend donc que cela vient de google...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2014)

déjà indiqué
en changeant le user agent
evidemment ca ne peut marcher que si le réglage  user agent liste des versions divers non concernées par cette stratégie google
or il est probable que divers user agents simulant d'autres...anciens navigateurs  donnent le même résultat , puisqu'anciens


----------



## Paulo619 (8 Septembre 2014)

Concrètement j'arrive pas vraiment à solutionner mon probleme.. et safari m'indique qu'il est pourtant à jour ! Le user agent je n'arrive pas à trouver comment le changer..
Je voudrais pas abuser mais savez vous comment le changer ? merci


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2014)

encore une fois 
sur les ANCIENS navigateurs
( qui peuvent etre parfaitement à jour  dans leur version )
exemple safari  version 5 à jour  ( dans la catégorie *5*)

par rapport à safari récent ( safari catégorie *7* , en ce moment 7.06)

il y aura ces comportements google 
ceci pour pousser à changer de  version et utiliser des navigateurs en versions récentes qui elles auront les outils 2014
(et c'est bien au delà de la présentation, ce sont aussi des outils compatibles avec ces versions et pas les anciennes)

--
changer d'user agent est un pis aller limité puisque ces user agents listés dans ces anciennes versions ne prennent en compte que d'autres anciennes versions de divers navigateurs ( les navigateurs de l'époque)

quant à accéder à l'option pour changer les user agent c'est expliqué en archive ou tutos  propre au navigateur en jeu
 par exemple sur safari  = activer  menu developpement


----------



## Paulo619 (15 Septembre 2014)

si je comprend bien je suis condamné à rester avec ce problème?
je ne pourrai plus avoir google comme avant ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2014)

t'exageres un brin

condamner non
tu as des solutions
autre navigateur ou manip user agent

problème : cela n'en est pas un!
et dans le futur google re changera des présentations et options google l'a toujours fait


----------

